# biting the advertising bullet.



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Spent $150 today on some bold ads in the service directory section of the local paper. (2 ads with slightly different attention getters)

Spending another $200 on another ad in the same paper that will start in a few days.(this ad has an extra picture with it). These are both for 30 days. (and plan on running them until end of jan.) Daily distribution of 30k papers in my service area, 50k on sundays.

Getting an large (6" x 5") ad ready to run on the weather page of the paper that goes for $500/wk. I am only running this ad once, and will not insert it until the first real snow is forcasted.

Also will be spending $90/wk for a listing on popular local weather page that gets 15,000 hits a month.

Also spending another 80/mo for an online marketplace listing.

And now for the hard decision, put $1000 into radio ads or $1000 into tv ads. Obviously I get more ads for my money with radio. Might do a mixture of each. Talking to both places tomorrow to figure it out.

Also debating instead of radio/tv ad to do a one time "tab-on" sticker on the front page of the sunday paper that puts out almost 50k local copies(on a sunday), this would cost $2000.

So basically spending 1000/mo plus the radio/tv/tab-on ads for the next couple months. All ads are targeting residentials and am looking to pick up 50-60 resi accounts. All ads have the same theme to them, so they all look familiar and help to make my business remembered (branding).

I am pretty excited to do this, and hope for a good return of 50 accounts @ a flat monthly rate (my montly rate is $100-$130/mo for resi's X 5 months). I know I may not get that return, but it could be even more, who knows? lol.

I am hoping I will just have to do this 1 yr, at a cost of about 5k, and after that hope to have mostly return customers and word of mouth advertising. 

Wish me luck :crying:


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

good luck.!!


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

good luck!


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had very poor results in advertising for snowplowing, but in my neighborhood EVERYONE has a plow... I used to run ads in the local papers in the winter for plowing and found that the large accounts were already gone, but during a large snowfall it should get you a few drives.. I don't think you'll get your 5 k back out of it though, hopefully i'm wrong for your sake. Good luck w/ it though.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

dirtmandan2;613835 said:


> I have had very poor results in advertising for snowplowing, but in my neighborhood EVERYONE has a plow... I used to run ads in the local papers in the winter for plowing and found that the large accounts were already gone, but during a large snowfall it should get you a few drives.. I don't think you'll get your 5 k back out of it though, hopefully i'm wrong for your sake. Good luck w/ it though.


did you try radio or tv? I have 2 meetings monday with radio stations. and another with a tv station. had one meeting today and just tring to figure out the best way to flood the market and become a "known" name in week's time. might set up another website with a catchy name to say OVER AND OVER and be easy to remember. trying to cordinate everything for maximum effect.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I tried radio with no luck when I first started in business. You know, back before the internet really took off. Not even sure it existed to be honest. If you go radio, I think you would get the most bang for your buck in hosting/sponsering the weather. For example, "The weather tonight was brought to you by IMAGE" with a tag line like "Your local residential snow plowing blah blah blah". I think you would get better branding with the shorter, but repeated hits from the weather. How many of you don't listen to the radio even though it is one, yet turn up the volume and interrupt conversation to catch the forecast?

I have also found word of mouth is the best on snow plowing. Letter your trucks, and maybe even target market a specific area you want to plow with flyers or door to door hand shaking. After all, wouldn't you rather knock out 8 driveways in one neighborhood than plow 10-12 with an extra 20 miles driving?


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ive never tried radio... I may be wrong I don't know... But I think this late in the fall is too late for spending big money on advertising... I just can't see getting your money out of it doing some d.ways. and I would think that the good money comm. lots are already gone for the season... It may work for you but not a gamble I would take...


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont know what you do in the summer but if mowing or something similar you could contact all of your existing customers and offer the plowing...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

hickslawns;614145 said:


> I tried radio with no luck when I first started in business. You know, back before the internet really took off. Not even sure it existed to be honest. If you go radio, I think you would get the most bang for your buck in hosting/sponsering the weather. For example, "The weather tonight was brought to you by IMAGE" with a tag line like "Your local residential snow plowing blah blah blah". I think you would get better branding with the shorter, but repeated hits from the weather. How many of you don't listen to the radio even though it is one, yet turn up the volume and interrupt conversation to catch the forecast?
> 
> Funny you mention that. The radio $$ is going towards sponsoring the weather. Its 12 segments all saying "the weather today was brought to you today by Image, "insert bullet point here" " Its a 10 second ad each time. $100/day. I give them a list of like 5 bullet points and they mention a diffierent one each time.
> 
> ...


this is all intown stuff, and I have places already from north to south, and east to west. looking to ad as absolutly many as I can because I want to have a couple hundred in a few years. The more I get, the more "closer" together they get.



dirtmandan2;614438 said:


> Ive never tried radio... I may be wrong I don't know... But I think this late in the fall is too late for spending big money on advertising... I just can't see getting your money out of it doing some d.ways. and I would think that the good money comm. lots are already gone for the season... It may work for you but not a gamble I would take...


Comm lots are gone. The national ones anyways. But some of the smaller stuff is available. Just bid a church today. But I am not advertising towards commercial with this at all. It is all running a residential promo, and a good one at that, and most resi's think about snow right now and the next few weeks. 



dirtmandan2;614439 said:


> I dont know what you do in the summer but if mowing or something similar you could contact all of your existing customers and offer the plowing...



Yep, mowing. I always contact my complete customer list, even customers I have only done a one time job for end up on the mailing list. I keep all info.

I know its a gamble. but you cant win if you dont buy a ticket.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Man with a plan. Good luck. Hope it works out.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

got 2 resi's in the last couple days off just the newspaper ad. Haven't even got the ball rolling yet.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Good for you! Hope it continues to be profitable.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, got 2 more today after I posted that! Only 46 more to go to meet my goal! Met with TV and Radio and got all the info today. Just sorting through it all tonight and trying to figure out the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck...spending that much at this time of year would take a real leap of faith for me. Let us know how this works out. I might look into it for next year. I have never hired a sub, but if all I have to do is a little advertising...it might be a way to make some extra $$!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Grampa!

I got some proofs for the radio ad the other day. One is a little girl saying "mom its snowing...mom some guy is plowing the driveway...whats daddy gonna do"(paraphased) And then it cuts to an anouncer voice giving our info and current promo. Its a 30 second spot. Really catchy voice, but I asked them to make the wording a little better.

The other proof I got was 2 guys talking, one refering us and mentioning our current promo to the other guy. It was 30 seconds also, I just asked them to change 2 lines in it. I'll get the new proofs monday or tuesday, and choose one to use. Should be on air by end of next week.

I havent started the tv spot yet. I am doing it, but to get affordable time it is gonna be a spot during divorce court in the middle of the day. I'm hoping old ppl watch it??? Anyways its only $15 a 30sec spot compared to $80-170 during primetime. Maybe just run it 2x a week all winter? I havent really decided yet on it.

The postcard proofs look good to. Should have them the end of the week. 10k to send out, gonna mail em about 2k at a time though and check response. Believe me I am sweating it, but I figured out how many new customers I need to make it worth it, and its a doable number. 

I will keep you guys posted for sure. I actually have one truck subbed out this winter, so that helps offset some cost and give me some breathing room.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Image, you got more balls than I do!! But as they say "nothing ventured, nothing gained." I'd love to get a PM on how you do every so often...I'm serious about possibly doing it myself next year! Give it your best shot and good luck!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

First off, Good Luck.

Second, it looks like you have given it alot of thought and have considered the pros and cons. 

Sponsoring the Weather never occured to me. What was said above about stopping a conversation to listen has to happen to everyone and not just people that rely on the weather. 

I did a radio spot this 4th of july to sponsor a program. Never got a call or a web page hit. Not to say radio doesn't work, just my results.

I sent out 100 letters for snow plowing to a community by my house. Got 1 per time snow plowing, 1 seasonal snow & summer mow, & 1 call for a fence estimate. I followed it up with post cards and have not gotten anything from that. Hopefully it will snow within the next week or two and get people worried and call me.

Again, GOOD LUCK


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I advertise in a local paper in the service section, and have received almost all of my business this year from it. Definitely worth it, good luck!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i would a bought another plow with 5g lol good luck keep this thread updated...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

iceyman;624532 said:


> i would a bought another plow with 5g lol good luck keep this thread updated...


I am buying another plow... but financing it. I am paying cash for the advertising though.

The radio spot should get visiters to my webpage. I have a easy to remember website. It's www.MYTOWNsnow.com . Insert my city there: >mytown<. I have a new webpage being designed this week to get up on there too. Right now its just a copy of my main website.

I got a high impact sign up yesterday. One of those black billboards with neon letters. Its right on main ave.

The ad in the service section of the paper has got me 5 new resi's in 9 days. One of those resi's asked me to bid a parking lot for the business she works at. Hoping the phone will ring more as it snows.

Got a call to bid 12-15 apt buildings too, but they were a friend of a friend... all I did was give em some t-shirts and they love me. Hope they love me enough to accept my bid


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

IMAGE;624627 said:


> I am buying another plow... but financing it. I am paying cash for the advertising though.
> 
> The radio spot should get visiters to my webpage. I have a easy to remember website. It's www.MYTOWNsnow.com . Insert my city there: >mytown<. I have a new webpage being designed this week to get up on there too. Right now its just a copy of my main website.
> 
> ...


you web link doesnt work


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

iceyman;624640 said:


> you web link doesnt work


because that was an example of the concept (easy to remember). you would need to know the town I am in.

If I was in cleveland my website would be www.clevelandsnow.com or www.miamisnow.com if I was in miami lol.

I will post it when the new page is built, its nothing special right now- just average.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

best of luck to you man. i put a small add in the service section of the local newspaper. its been in a day and already got a job off of it. now if i can just add another job everyday untill the snow flys ill be happy.

good luck this season


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I do quite a bit of advertising, best bang for the buck for me is local magazines. For about $800 a month you can get a full color page, nice for pics and coupons. News paper work well too, but here in Denver they get $180 a week  I'm going to try some direct mailings this year around march for the spring painting season? But I'll tell you the truth, having my trucks and trailers lettered get the most attention! and It's free advertising.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

RamPainting said:


> I do quite a bit of advertising, best bang for the buck for me is local magazines. For about $800 a month you can get a full color page, nice for pics and coupons. News paper work well too, but here in Denver they get $180 a week  I'm going to try some direct mailings this year around march for the spring painting season? But I'll tell you the truth, having my trucks and trailers lettered get the most attention! and It's free advertising.


Yep I agree truck trailer lettering is the best by far also. When ppl call on my newspaper add(which does not have my business name in it), I tell them we are "Image....." and they often say "Oh, I have seen your trucks around" (awesome because up until a couple weeks ago I only had one truck lol), Just goes to show that professional lettering stands out.

I was at the sign shop today to order my new stickers for the fullsize Blazer I just put a 7.6 Boss V on. Getting the website in BIG BOLD lettering on both back side windows, the rear window, and the bug deflector. I will either put the phone # or website on the plow blade also. I also ordered up stickers for my driveway marker signs. Got some marker flags from lowcostmarkers.com , looks like a good concept.

I am still waiting on the 10k postcards to arrive from the printer, hopefully by the end of the week....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Image- sucessful people ask "how can I make this happen?", failures concentrate on reasons why something won't work. Completly opposite mindsets. Best of luck to you.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

first off what town? It shouldn't be that much of a secret 

That is a WHOLE lot of dollar going out the door on advertising. You list one truck and talk like you have two trucks available. 

I'd be real curious what statistics you are thinking which you have based you dollar spending on.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

scottL;631809 said:


> first off what town? It shouldn't be that much of a secret
> 
> That is a WHOLE lot of dollar going out the door on advertising. You list one truck and talk like you have two trucks available.
> 
> I'd be real curious what statistics you are thinking which you have based you dollar spending on.


The town is not a secret. I just hate when I google my name and town and see PLOWSITE posts. So I will PM you the town lol.

I do have 2 trucks
A fullsize Blazer with a 7.6 Boss V, and a 2500HD with a Blizzard 810. I also have 2 employees, one driving one truck, and the other my sidewalk guy(who really is gonna drive, I am gonna be doing sidewalks lol). I have lots of training to do, because I am going to Iraq early next yr, so my main guy is moving up to be a manager, and the sidewalk guy is gonna be a driver, and I gotta get a new sidewalk guy(easy enough, I have 4 on the backup list).

I will also pm you my figures...


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I may try the advertising thing next year for snow, but I'll do it early to have resources lined up accordingly. I've begun considering target times of year for various other landscaping (Irrigation blowouts could be infinitely more payup, and I'm already doing quite well), such as mulch, mowing, installs. Rather than a single ad saying, "All landscaping/property maintenance needs" I figure maybe a bunch of individual ads at the right times (April for mulch, maybe mowing, September for Irrigation, Sept/Oct for plowing.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I have 2 ads in the paper right now. One says "Snow Removal $99/mo most homes 218 xxx xxxx, xxxxsnow.com" and has a icon above it saying "Shovelfuls of Savings" and is highlighted. I also have a plain ad saying "Snow Removal, best price 218 xxx xxx". The second one is only 1/4 the price of the first one, I want to try to appeal to everyone so you gotta do what reaches them. Keeping your ad current with the season is important. I notice when my ad expires in the paper that I get alot less traffic to my website.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

IMAGE;631915 said:


> The town is not a secret. I just hate when I google my name and town and see PLOWSITE posts. So I will PM you the town lol.
> 
> I do have 2 trucks
> A fullsize Blazer with a 7.6 Boss V, and a 2500HD with a Blizzard 810. I also have 2 employees, one driving one truck, and the other my sidewalk guy(who really is gonna drive, I am gonna be doing sidewalks lol). I have lots of training to do, because I am going to Iraq early next yr, so my main guy is moving up to be a manager, and the sidewalk guy is gonna be a driver, and I gotta get a new sidewalk guy(easy enough, I have 4 on the backup list).
> ...


Good point on the plowsite.com and search engines for your company name..... AND for your service in the military a big GOD Bless you ussmileyflag :salute:


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Scott beat me to it. THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE TO OUR COUNTRY!!!

also, I know what you mean about this site popping up with your name and a search. That is why I try to be as professional typing as I am any other time.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

any update ?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

IMAGE;614524 said:


> Yep, mowing. I always contact my complete customer list, even customers I have only done a one time job for end up on the mailing list. I keep all info.
> 
> I know its a gamble. but you cant win if you dont buy a ticket.


I do the same thing, you never know when that one time job will turn into a season contract.
Good Luck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Advertising is good but can be a waste of money. Just making sure you put it in the right place can be profitable. As i run a family owned business i know all about it. Nothing, and i mean NOTHING beats word of mouth and i am sure everyone knows it.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

ford6.9;877447 said:


> any update ?


I'm curious too. You doing it again this year?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

eicivic;878581 said:


> Advertising is good but can be a waste of money. Just making sure you put it in the right place can be profitable. As i run a family owned business i know all about it. Nothing, and i mean NOTHING beats word of mouth and i am sure everyone knows it.


Good Refferals travel far!, but I spend $1,600/month on our Yellow Pages ads, plus other sources.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Bajak;878887 said:


> I'm curious too. You doing it again this year?


Damn, I didn't realize this was from last year.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Interested in how it turned out. I am thinking of an add in the paper to round up a few more resis. Part of me thinks its too late but I know there are some who will start looking for a plow company when there is 6" on the ground.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

thought he was going to be at war this season


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I actually didn't get deployed. I ended up on the "rear detachment". 

I had good success last winter. Direct mail turned out to be the best bang for the buck, and it is where I spent the bulk of my advertising this fall again. I still use the other means also because I know that if people can't find me I won't grow, so I make it easy for them to find me.


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

I would do postcards and drop them off or even door hangers we get 5000 full color both sides for only $150 !!!!!!!!!!!!! Talk to him if interested in it [email protected]


----------

